# Best rough water skiff



## 8wt

What is your price range?


----------



## jddurango

My Lazy Boy recliner and a cocktail is the best rough water skiff.

But I'm a fair weather fisherman and pick my days.


----------



## zthomas

Do you foresee poling, or mainly using a trolling motor? Guessing the latter with two little kids. If you don't necessarily need something that poles nicely, that opens up a lot of options.


----------



## Half Shell

2 kids, (maybe the wife too) and rough water. The "best" answer is an Egret. It may not be the tool for every job but it definitely is for that job. Storage, ride, safe, build quality, resale value... all top notch. The only disadvantages are it's not the best poling skiff, has hull slap in certain conditions, and its purchase price.

The Egret Moccasin 190 has an open cockpit unlike most skiffs and may be better for the kids. It can be customized to your liking.


----------



## Fishshoot

Go down to the ramp that you plan on fishing most out of. See what folks are using. Seems to me about every skiff/bayboat out there can be found being used in the LA marsh! I've run out to Brenton from Venice in an old BT B2 tiller and had to turn around in an EC Vantage, weather and wave conditions dictate what is safe. You may want to look at a bayboat type set up for your family, but honestly it is what fits your needs. Fly guides down there run just about every skiff made from what I have seen!


----------



## TX_Brad

Lee Bishop said:


> I am looking for a good rough water skiff for crossing Louisiana bays and rivers to access shallow water ponds in the marsh. What’s out there? This is my first skiff as I have been fishing offshore for years but need to change it up with two young kids at the house now.


This was part of the "needs" I had when ordering my first boat. I went with the East Cape Vantage (non-VHP) and just sent my money in a few weeks ago. I wanted to be able to handle rough water as well as decent shallow water capabilities. Plus they are able to get all the "wants" into the boat at the cost I can afford. Coupled with the level of service they provide and it was a no-brainer.


----------



## HelthInsXpert

I'd be looking real close at a Hell's Bay Marquesa or Biscayne.


----------



## Lee Bishop

Clearly I would pick my days but when it’s that calm I may be a 100 miles offshore. I am looking for something to take the kids to the weirs crabbing, fish the reefs and get into the shallow water ponds to pole around and sightfish redfish. I found a really nice HB Marqessa that’s in my budget and ready to go. Just looking for input. I have a 24 blazer bay but it’s not a shallow drafting boat and sometimes more than what I need.


----------



## Fishshoot

Marquesa, east cape vantage, maverick hpv


----------



## Shadowcast

You can get a brand new custom Salt Marsh Heron 18 for what you can get most other skiffs in its class...used. And it is a great skiff. Let me know if you want pricing.


----------



## Half Shell

HB Marquesa is an outstanding boat but nothing you said involved poling. Are you keeping the bay boat or is this skiff replacing it? The reason I ask is that if you're going that far off shore and to the reef with the kids then a technical skiff is not what you need.

HB is not self bailing and real world with 3 people, full live well, cooler of drinks, etc is going to draft about as much as a higher-end 20-21' flats boat.

The other issue you're going to run into with most small skiffs is range so make sure you look at that. Fuel economy and thus range is reduced significantly when bad weather kicks up.


----------



## Lee Bishop

I am running a 36 yellowfin also for offshore fishing. I am looking for a shallow water boat for poling and knocking around with the kids. This boat will fill in when I don’t have the time or have my kids with me to knock around and go fish the reefs in the bays here. I don’t want to always have to deal with a big bay boat with a T Top or my yellowfin. My blazer bay is great for fishing the rigs for trout here in the bays and offshore but doesn’t do well in the marsh ( To much draft and V in hull). So I am looking for a skiff big enough to run across the bay and get into the marsh, handle some chop, stabil enough for my wife and two kids to play around and cruise in yet I can go fish the shallows in the early morning.


----------



## Shadowcast

Lee Bishop said:


> I am running a 36 yellowfin also for offshore fishing. I am looking for a shallow water boat for poling and knocking around with the kids. This boat will fill in when I don’t have the time or have my kids with me to knock around and go fish the reefs in the bays here. I don’t want to always have to deal with a big bay boat with a T Top or my yellowfin. My blazer bay is great for fishing the rigs for trout here in the bays and offshore but doesn’t do well in the marsh ( To much draft and V in hull). So I am looking for a skiff big enough to run across the bay and get into the marsh, handle some chop, stabil enough for my wife and two kids to play around and cruise in yet I can go fish the shallows in the early morning.


Salt Marsh Heron 18


----------



## HPXFLY

Marquesa or 18 HPX then for sure


----------



## Half Shell

Then it come down to poling vs trolling motor fishing hence skiff vs flats boat.

EC vantage, HB Marqesa, Maverick 18, are pretty well accepted as good larger skiffs you can still pole.

A 21’ Egret or 20’ Young Gulfshore would be my choice for larger flats boat in a trolling motor.

Since you already have the bay boat, I would get the smaller poleable skiff


----------



## crboggs

See if you can find an older HB Guide. Its a great do-it-all skiff IMHO and was made to carry more than two people, hence the "Guide" naming...


----------



## Cam

I am not sure how nasty the chop/waves are in the area but if they are substantial you may want something with some decent freeboard and a higher deadrise that runs pretty far back. Most skiffs in this class do not draft below a realistic 10" though and aren't easy to pole. I have never seen a boat draft really shallow and run worth a crap in slop. I

The Marquesa was designed for open water crossings. The Egret is another skiff that runs well in open water and can take a few over the bow. Both of these are expensive and even used ones that are 20 plus years old often run more than 30k.

Sea Hunter 18 and the IPB 18 (same boat mold) are relatively cheap skiffs designed for open water. This boat was designed to make runs from KW to the Tortugas for fishing. It isn't built nearly as well as the other two but it can be found for half the price often around 20k used.

If you want something even less expensive, I would eyeball a used KW Stealth. The ride is middle of the road but the boat is relatively inexpensive and about as solid as a skiff can be. These can be found under 15k depending on condition.


----------



## Bluwave

crboggs said:


> See if you can find an older HB Guide. Its a great do-it-all skiff IMHO and was made to carry more than two people, hence the "Guide" naming...


The Guide is a great skiff, but the rough water ride doesn't even come close to a Marquesa or Maverick HPX. 

I'd demo these 3 and see what you like the best. 
- HB Marquesa
- Maverick 18 HPX
- Chittum Snakebite


----------



## crboggs

True. I consider the Marquesa a pseudo flats boat. 

Seems like the OP wants something in that space between skiff and bay boat...


----------



## el9surf

Islamarine 10wt would be on my short list.


----------



## el9surf

Shadowcast said:


> Salt Marsh Heron 18


In less than an hour you advertised a boat that you rep for twice. Just a suggestion, but you might want to take a more subtle approach.


----------



## Copahee Hound

What about a 18’ Hewes Redfisher?


----------



## MSG

We still don’t have any solid info from the original poster- how much are you Willing to spend? New or used? Piling or trolling motor mostly?


----------



## Lee Bishop

MSG said:


> We still don’t have any solid info from the original poster- how much are you Willing to spend? New or used? Piling or trolling motor mostly?


Budget of 60 K or less. Want some speed but choppy water capabilities also. Poling and trolling motor depending on who’s fishing with me. New or used. Preferably used since I don’t want to wait 6 months for a boat at this point.


----------



## topnative2

willy roberts 20'


----------



## bowersmw

The old Egrets are great but the new clown in town cuts a lot of corners. New vent design flush on the deck will suck in saltwater if anything comes over the bow. The rigging is junk and the flotation foam will soon get water logged. The new hatch design is the worst I've seen and all your gear will be wet if it's raining out or you take spray over the deck. Not a self bailing deck anymore. Still a very dry and soft riding hull shape with lots of now WET storage. 

PM if you want the whole list of issues. 






The HB Marquesa is much better in fit and finish and gives a good ride in chop.


----------



## wwl

I have an ECC Vantage VHP / 115 ETEC HO for what you are asking - can run in a chop, run around the bayous, fish shallow via pole and trolling motor. I run it out of Cocodrie and it has the range to go as far as i want. It will not go super shallow into 6-8 inch duck ponds though. Too rough for it is probably rougher than you would want to take kids in a bay boat.


----------



## Lee Bishop

I think what it all boils down to besides the crawfish last night is I can’t go wrong with a EC Vantage or HB Marqesa. I know what I am looking for. These two boats will fill in the gap for me. Small and easy to handle yet can get around and do what I need. And if it’s that rough I don’t want to be out there any way.


----------



## LtShinysides

Action craft 1720 or 1820 are amazing all around boats and would fit your needs well. Tons of storage, dry ride, comfortable seating... And won't completely break the bank. My .02... Good luck with search!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Dolphin 18, shipoke 18,


----------



## jonterr

Wh


el9surf said:


> In less than an hour you advertised a boat that you rep for twice. Just a suggestion, but you might want to take a more subtle approach.


Whats wrong with that?


----------



## Marsh Pirate

With that kind of budget you can get an ECS Vantage VHP!


----------



## sjrobin

I like the Ranger tournament series with tower for your application. Also great resale value.


----------



## Lagoonnewb

el9surf said:


> In less than an hour you advertised a boat that you rep for twice. Just a suggestion, but you might want to take a more subtle approach.


Isn’t that what he’s supposed to be doing as a rep? Lol


----------



## TX_Brad

Lee Bishop said:


> I think what it all boils down to besides the crawfish last night is I can’t go wrong with a EC Vantage or HB Marqesa. I know what I am looking for. These two boats will fill in the gap for me. Small and easy to handle yet can get around and do what I need. And if it’s that rough I don’t want to be out there any way.


Solid choices. PM sent


----------



## TidewateR

i would look at a Chittum 12 degree snake bite and an East Cape Evo too. We fish a Marquesa pretty regularly, and take it everywhere. It seems to be the go-to for outside LA waters. Keep it light, and it’ll pole and draft ok.

Next all you’ll need is a gladeskiff and your arsenal will be complete...can literally fish anywhere in LA from 5” to 1,000ft+!


----------



## efi2712micro

TX_Brad said:


> This was part of the "needs" I had when ordering my first boat. I went with the East Cape Vantage (non-VHP) and just sent my money in a few weeks ago. I wanted to be able to handle rough water as well as decent shallow water capabilities. Plus they are able to get all the "wants" into the boat at the cost I can afford. Coupled with the level of service they provide and it was a no-brainer.


That’s why I went with the Beavertail BT3 (now Vengeance). It is on the heavy side for Texas with no tunnel, it still gets me on plenty of shallow reds while being able to run in more open waters. Great skiff for Louisiana particularly for long runs and also pretty decent on the shoreline when water has some chop. And it does that in. A pretty good cost package


----------



## TX_Brad

efi2712micro said:


> That’s why I went with the Beavertail BT3 (now Vengeance). It is on the heavy side for Texas with no tunnel, it still gets me on plenty of shallow reds while being able to run in more open waters. Great skiff for Louisiana particularly for long runs and also pretty decent on the shoreline when water has some chop. And it does that in. A pretty good cost package


I looked hard at the Vengeance (and Marquesa) before pulling the trigger with ECC. It's a sweet boat for sure. Where do you run in Texas?


----------



## texasag07

Maverick HPX-v 18 will fill this niche well with a 115 hp, since they are sold to dealers you can most likely go pick one up at your nearest dealer and a lot of dealers have trades as well. To avoid the new custom built skiff wait time.

Fishes the same type of water a marquesa will.


----------



## Flats Broke

LtShinysides said:


> Action craft 1720 or 1820 are amazing all around boats and would fit your needs well. Tons of storage, dry ride, comfortable seating... And won't completely break the bank. My .02... Good luck with search!


I have an Action Craft Flatsmaster 1820. I have ridden in just about every flats boat and skiff out there, and there is nothing that will handle a heavy chop like an Action Craft. It does this because it has 17 degrees of deadrise at the transom. However, the 17 degrees of deadrise also mean that it needs 11 inches to float. Everything is a trade off. Its pocket drive will let you run in very shallow water; but if you shut down in less than a foot of water, you may have to get out and push.


----------



## Fish_specialist

Love my Marquesa. Runs great in the nasty conditions I seem to always be fishing in. My clients always have the same comment. “Man! I can’t believe how comfortable this thing is in that chop!! Is it really only 18’? “


----------



## Stevie

The 12 degree Chittum handles rough water very well, is dry, drafts shallow and poles great. They have specific layup schedules for the power you want. Mangrove is for 50/60 Tohatsu that will do 40. Snake Bight is mostly for the F70. Then they build a bit heavier boat for a 115 (overkill in my opinion if really want a poling skiff, but no more so than many already mentioned on this thread). There are guys transitioning from top of the line 2 degree boats to the 12 degree Chittums for better ride, while achieving the same 7” type draft.


----------



## Str8-Six

I’ve only had my Hpx18 for about 3 months but I am very happy with it so far. I was looking for a skiff to handle the big chop we have in Biscayne Bay and the Keys and it does the job well. I was a little surprised on how shallow it floats too. Didn’t measure but I would guess a little less than 10” with a 115hp, two guys and gear. That being said I wouldn’t have hesitated to get a Marquesa or ECC Evo either if I found one in my price range at the time. I don’t think you be upset with either one for your type of fishing. Good luck.


----------



## Str8-Six

Stevie said:


> The 12 degree Chittum handles rough water very well, is dry, drafts shallow and poles great. They have specific layup schedules for the power you want. Mangrove is for 50/60 Tohatsu that will do 40. Snake Bight is mostly for the F70. Then they build a bit heavier boat for a 115 (overkill in my opinion if really want a poling skiff, but no more so than many already mentioned on this thread). There are guys transitioning from top of the line 2 degree boats to the 12 degree Chittums for better ride, while achieving the same 7” type draft.


Just curious do you know why Chittum prefers the tohatsu 50 over the suzuki 60?


----------



## Ryan in LA

I live in LA and cross lots of open water and I value my skiff's ability to do this well as one of its best benefits. I have a Beavertail Vengeance. I feel safe and get a smooth ride across bad stuff including lake borne while accessing small ponds 8" deep.

Don't let anyone make you think you need to choose between a bay boat or skiff as there are good options. I'm not married to my BTV but I haven't experienced a more capable skiff and ive fished and poled several (including owning a Furry). i will add that I don't like Sponsons for our water unless the skiff is long enough like a Vantage. They add hull slap and jam the bow into large wakes for seemingly little benefit.


----------



## Stevie

Str8-Six said:


> Just curious do you know why Chittum prefers the tohatsu 50 over the suzuki 60?


Hi @Str8-Six ,

The short answer is that Tohatsu makes a 15” short shaft, which is ideal for the Chittum 2 degree. The Tohatsu 50 is 30 pounds lighter than the Suzuki 60. Chittum’s build philosophy is about making balanced boats that pole well with the least amount of weight possible. Hal commented that the lower unit / prop shaft of the Tohatsu 50 is more robust than the Suzuki 60. The Tohatsu 50 actually turns a slightly wider diameter prop, by about an 1/8”, than the Suzuki 60, simply as a function of the space for the prop. Jack Foreman makes 2 props for the Tohatsu 50: the Gen 1 is exactly the same prop he makes for the BT Mosquito with Suzuki 60; the Gen 2 has the same pitch but the additional diameter 1/8” that’s feasible on the Tohatsu 50.

The backdrop to all of this is that 3 years ago, Tohatsu told Chittum they were developing the 60 hp on the same block with similar weight as the Tohatsu 50. The Tohatsu 60 will supposedly be available in the US in May. It is a really great motor in terms of weight to power ratio. 

Lastly, the Tohatsu 50 has really performed well as Chittum began building more 2 degree boats, and now the super light Mangrove 12 degree/ Laguna Madre 2 (2 degree).


----------



## MariettaMike

It appears you’ve asked this question before. Maybe the kids are old enough that you’re wanting to send them off on their own.



Lee Bishop said:


> A quick run down. I am a offshore guy who runs a 36 Yellowfin and does the offshore fishing/freediving thing every weekend. But my kids are getting to be old enough to go for boat rides so I am looking for a skiff that gets skinny for redfish and maybe running the flats during duck season to running the bays and lakes trout fishing here in Louisiana. I never fished one or ran one but I know there are some big names out there with some very nice skiffs. Can y'all chime in and give me a little input on brands that I should look at or am missing. Which runs dry and doesn't, which one handles chop. I have looked some of the Texas style cat boats but wasn't sold on them yet. I know there's dragon fly, east cape, HB, beaver tail. Looking forward to some input from you guys and thanks in advance.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BvCDKmjHCDy/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1xup5qfec8wne


----------



## Backcountry 16

Flats Broke said:


> I have an Action Craft Flatsmaster 1820. I have ridden in just about every flats boat and skiff out there, and there is nothing that will handle a heavy chop like an Action Craft. It does this because it has 17 degrees of deadrise at the transom. However, the 17 degrees of deadrise also mean that it needs 11 inches to float. Everything is a trade off. Its pocket drive will let you run in very shallow water; but if you shut down in less than a foot of water, you may have to get out and push.


X2 love my action craft.


----------



## jddurango

MariettaMike said:


> It appears you’ve asked this question before. Maybe the kids are old enough that you’re wanting to send them off on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BvCDKmjHCDy/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1xup5qfec8wne



I don't even consider that rough. The rollers at Port Mansfield are rough.


----------



## 024H6

Check out the Cayo 180. I fish out of one pretty often and it cuts through the Texas chop like a hot knife through butter


----------



## sjrobin

Lee Bishop said:


> I am looking for a good rough water skiff for crossing Louisiana bays and rivers to access shallow water ponds in the marsh. What’s out there? This is my first skiff as I have been fishing offshore for years but need to change it up with two young kids at the house now.


Perfect for shallow access and choppy bays. Lake and Bay 17'8" Palm Beach


----------



## NoeWayJose

What would it take to run in this ?

https://forecast.weather.gov/shmrn.php?mz=amz552&syn=amz500


----------



## Half Shell

NoeWayJose,

4-6' at 7 seconds going to 6-8' with 20 mph North winds and a 4 kt gulfstream current moving south to north.... it would take a cruise ship for me.


----------



## stussing

My suggestion would be a Fearless Marine Super Skiff. The boat does not care about chop.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I have ended up in some absolute washing machine conditions in my Vantage having to cross West Galveston bay and coming in from a beach front run gone bad and that boat will get you home. Having run both the regular Vantage and the VHP extensively, I would lean towards the regular Vantage unless you need speed.

If you have any Vantage questions or want to run a VHP hit me up. My rig is in a lift behind my house.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

LtShinysides said:


> Action craft 1720 or 1820 are amazing all around boats and would fit your needs well. Tons of storage, dry ride, comfortable seating... And won't completely break the bank. My .02... Good luck with search!


Agree


----------



## Shadowcast

el9surf said:


> In less than an hour you advertised a boat that you rep for twice. Just a suggestion, but you might want to take a more subtle approach.


I apologize for doing my job....but I come on here maybe a once or twice a day....chime in on a few things and then go on about my day. I'll be sure to space out my posts about Ankona Boats, Salt Marsh Skiffs, and Tavernier Skiff Company when people ask for skiff suggestions.


----------



## noeettica

Ankona Boats, Salt Marsh Skiffs, and Tavernier Skiff Company . _*Builds and sells Quality !*_


----------



## Half Shell

Shadowcast, 

You may want to bold the signature line about being a sales rep so that someone not familiar with you will know they are getting advice from a company rep vs average "unbiased" joe (if there is such a thing)


----------



## efi2712micro

TX_Brad said:


> I looked hard at the Vengeance (and Marquesa) before pulling the trigger with ECC. It's a sweet boat for sure. Where do you run in Texas?


It is! Never tried the vantage but surely would like to someday. Been super happy with the support I have gotten in Beavertail and that has been a key part of my decision. Running all over the coast! Mostly back lakes along the coast including Galveston (east bay and west bay key areas), East matty, poc, rockport. Taken the skiff to spi and fished rattlesnake cove but deeper water (foot to 2 feet of gin clear water there). It was a 40 minutes ride from the launch and with some chop so glad to have the BT3. I have been floating pretty shallow with two full grown men (I am 240lbs) and gear and caught myself quite a few time very surprised I was still floating. Never cared to measure it though. Might try some day for sake of conversation


----------



## Shadowcast

Half Shell said:


> Shadowcast,
> 
> You may want to bold the signature line about being a sales rep so that someone not familiar with you will know they are getting advice from a company rep vs average "unbiased" joe (if there is such a thing)


Very fair point. But to be honest, those who know me know I will give praise where it is due to all skiff companies. Do I help sell a certain brand? Yes. But once the dialogue dictates I'm out, then I will still take solace in helping someone in the right direction. Ultimately it's getting someone the skiff that will make them happy. For example, @Lee Bishop you cannot go wrong with a Vantage or the Marquesa. However, I have experience in a Marquesa and it really is an awesome skiff. It would check all your boxes for sure. I would also sneak a peek at the Cayo 180. That is a sweet skiff and JB's attention to detail is awesome. I also like the BT Air.


----------



## Tbarton

Hells Bay Marquesa, Maverick HPX-V 18, or Beavertail Air would fit your needs the best IMO.


----------



## Harv Lovssele

You need two boats. Keep the Blazer Bay for open water. Get an affordable skiff
for skinny water. If you run a small skiff across a rough open bay you will be a
drowning statistic.


----------



## RedfishLane

Get a Chittum snakebite 12 degree. I live here in new orleans and fish shell beach every week. I just got my full carbon snakebite chittum 6 weeks ago. Couldn't be more impressed with the skiff. I have owned almost all the top skiffs and this chittum kills them all hands down. We were running across lake borgne 2 weeks ago in 3' chop running 45 mph without feeling anything.


----------



## Boneheaded

i highly doubt you would be running 3' chop at 45mph in any skiff...


----------



## MRichardson

LOL. All credibility just went out the window..


----------



## Boneheaded

MRichardson said:


> LOL. All credibility just went out the window..


Thats literally what would happen hahaha


----------



## SomaliPirate

Well, this is about to get entertaining.


----------



## flyclimber

Boneheaded said:


> i highly doubt you would be running 3' chop at 45mph in any skiff...





SomaliPirate said:


> Well, this is about to get entertaining.


ITS A CHITTUM! THEY DON'T NEED WATER TO RUN!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

RedfishLane said:


> Get a Chittum snakebite 12 degree. I live here in new orleans and fish shell beach every week. I just got my full carbon snakebite chittum 6 weeks ago. Couldn't be more impressed with the skiff. I have owned almost all the top skiffs and this chittum kills them all hands down. We were running across lake borgne 2 weeks ago in 3' chop running 45 mph without feeling anything.


Sounds like old add for dolphin 18', it was 20 degrees deadrise.


----------



## RJTaylor

RedfishLane said:


> Get a Chittum snakebite 12 degree. I live here in new orleans and fish shell beach every week. I just got my full carbon snakebite chittum 6 weeks ago. Couldn't be more impressed with the skiff. I have owned almost all the top skiffs and this chittum kills them all hands down. We were running across lake borgne 2 weeks ago in 3' chop running 45 mph without feeling anything.


THT 3 footers?


----------



## baconegg&cheese

While it may not be the shallowest skiff on the market, I gotta say the Cayo 180 handles rough water like a champ. I wouldn't want to do it again, but got caught in bad weather in Baffin Bay a few weeks ago...


----------



## flyclimber

RedfishLane said:


> Get a Chittum snakebite 12 degree. I live here in new orleans and fish shell beach every week. I just got my full carbon snakebite chittum 6 weeks ago. Couldn't be more impressed with the skiff. I have owned almost all the top skiffs and this chittum kills them all hands down. We were running across lake borgne 2 weeks ago in 3' chop running 45 mph without feeling anything.


Care to share which day you had the 3' chop on?
Interesting:
4/13 Wind Average: 20.4 MPH Gust: 35.8 MPH
4/14 Wind Average: 19.6 MPH Gust: 48.3 MPH
4/15 Wind Average: 9.5 MPH Gust: 19.7 MPH
4/16 Wind Average: 7.8 MPH Gust: 21.9 MPH
4/17 Wind Average: 9.7 MPH Gust: 21.9 MPH
4/18 Wind Average: 17.9 MPH Gust: 35.8 MPH
4/19 Wind Average: 25.9 MPH Gust: 42.5 MPH
4/20 Wind Average: 13.4 MPH Gust: 25.3 MPH
4/21 Wind Average: 5.3 MPH Gust: 15.0 MPH


----------



## Austin Bustamante

3” maybe


----------



## Boneheaded




----------



## State fish rob

22’ Hydra sport LTS tunnel


----------



## devrep

we need a down vote button...


----------



## K3anderson

devrep said:


> we need a down vote button...


For certain levels of insanity that's not even enough.


----------



## zthomas

baconegg&cheese said:


> View attachment 72376


Amazing shot. Nobody's going to call BS on that.


----------



## devrep

zthomas said:


> Amazing shot. Nobody's going to call BS on that.


yeah but they're not doing 45mph either.


----------



## baconegg&cheese

devrep said:


> yeah but they're not doing 45mph either.


Yeah that thing ain’t doing 45 on a calm day with a 70 hp, I bet we weren’t even doing 25. Either way we were out in conditions that no 18’ boat has any business being in and managed to make it to a shoreline and get back to the ramp which qualifies as a win in my book.


----------



## zthomas

devrep said:


> yeah but they're not doing 45mph either.


Clearly not. I just meant the photo did well capturing what it can feel like to be out in rough water in a small boat. So often, pictures and videos totally fail to capture what it looks and feels like.


----------



## sjrobin

baconegg&cheese said:


> Yeah that thing ain’t doing 45 on a calm day with a 70 hp, I bet we weren’t even doing 25. Either way we were out in conditions that no 18’ boat has any business being in and managed to make it to a shoreline and get back to the ramp which qualifies as a win in my book.


Is that you on the wheel and has your back recovered? Any water over the bow during journey back?


----------



## Capnredfish

baconegg&cheese said:


> While it may not be the shallowest skiff on the market, I gotta say the Cayo 180 handles rough water like a champ. I wouldn't want to do it again, but got caught in bad weather in Baffin Bay a few weeks ago...
> 
> View attachment 72376


I would have to disagree. It did not handle it like a champ. It did a bad job of getting swamped and capsizing. Kind of like drag racing and cutting a green light too close to red. You did a bad job at red lighting.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Boneheaded said:


> View attachment 72390


Light chop 1 to 2


----------



## flyclimber

Capnredfish said:


> I would have to disagree. It did not handle it like a champ. It did a bad job of getting swamped and capsizing. Kind of like drag racing and cutting a green light too close to red. You did a bad job at red lighting.


Capsizing? Swamping? He did say he made it back to the ramp? Doesn't look like any water over the bow?


----------



## K3anderson

I think if you are hitting chop, you may also consider the Dolphin Super skiff 18. Great skiff for bigger water. Not floating in 6" tho.


----------



## Capnredfish

flyclimber said:


> Capsizing? Swamping? He did say he made it back to the ramp? Doesn't look like any water over the bow?


Missing the point. In no way was that a nice ride. A good job of getting swamped is getting swamped. It did a bad job of getting swamped by not getting swamped, but very close to it. None of these skiffs are intended for that kind of water.


----------



## baconegg&cheese

sjrobin said:


> Is that you on the wheel and has your back recovered? Any water over the bow during journey back?


Tried slowing down for a second and rolling with it and ended up taking one over the bow, made more sense to throttle down and try to stay on top. Only water we took on after that was from the spray. If you've fished Baffin I don't need to inform you about the rocks at the mouth, this is why we weren't on the shoreline to begin with... Took about a day but my back has recovered haha.


----------



## sidelock

RedfishLane said:


> Get a Chittum snakebite 12 degree. I live here in new orleans and fish shell beach every week. I just got my full carbon snakebite chittum 6 weeks ago. Couldn't be more impressed with the skiff. I have owned almost all the top skiffs and this chittum kills them all hands down. We were running across lake borgne 2 weeks ago in 3' chop running 45 mph without feeling anything.


and as I was dozing off, the phone rang and startled me and I dropped my bucket of popcorn and knocked my soda off the side table and it splashed all over the TV screen LOL


----------



## Pole Position

You may want to take a look @ the Piranha Magro 180, one of Chris Morejohns' latest designs; here is a review / some pics........... ( fwiw, I have never seen one/ridden in one, so dont shoot the messenger )

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2019/03/06/boat-review-piranha-magro-180/


----------



## Les_Lammers

Lee Bishop said:


> I am looking for a good rough water skiff for crossing Louisiana bays and rivers to access shallow water ponds in the marsh. What’s out there? This is my first skiff as I have been fishing offshore for years but need to change it up with two young kids at the house now.


You may want to consider a catamaran hull. Soft dry ride and excellent stability Twin Vee made a 19'.


----------



## mangoman

Pole Position said:


> You may want to take a look @ the Piranha Magro 180, one of Chris Morejohns' latest designs; here is a review / some pics........... ( fwiw, I have never seen one/ridden in one, so dont shoot the messenger )
> 
> http://www.floridasportsman.com/2019/03/06/boat-review-piranha-magro-180/


why not everyone else is


----------



## crboggs

zthomas said:


> So often, pictures and videos totally fail to capture what it looks and feels like.


Truth.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

RedfishLane said:


> Get a Chittum snakebite 12 degree. I live here in new orleans and fish shell beach every week. I just got my full carbon snakebite chittum 6 weeks ago. Couldn't be more impressed with the skiff. I have owned almost all the top skiffs and this chittum kills them all hands down. We were running across lake borgne 2 weeks ago in 3' chop running 45 mph without feeling anything.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Dude has a $60,000 skiff and doesn’t know how to spell it...must be on the guide program
Snake Bight, not Bite


----------



## Smackdaddy53

baconegg&cheese said:


> Yeah that thing ain’t doing 45 on a calm day with a 70 hp, I bet we weren’t even doing 25. Either way we were out in conditions that no 18’ boat has any business being in and managed to make it to a shoreline and get back to the ramp which qualifies as a win in my book.


I’ve speared waves on the way back from Baffin to Bluff’s running a Boston Whaler 21’ Low Side, it can get brutal when the wind is just right.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

mtoddsolomon said:


> So other than George and his nonsense, there hasn't been a lot to get the blood boiling on this site lately so I wanted to start a thread that always does it. We have had a lot of new members join since the last thread so it'll be nice to see some new opinions.
> 
> Top Tier- the High End builders- usually custom builders or high end production builders- excellent fit and finish
> East Cape
> Hells Bay
> Maverick
> Cayo
> Bevertail
> 
> Middle Tier- production builders- good quality fit and finish but not up to par with Tier 1 builders
> Hewes
> Yellowfin
> Sterling
> Ankona/Salt Marsh
> Skull Island Skiffs
> Dragonfly
> Action Craft
> Dolphin
> Fly Boatworks
> 
> Bottom Tier- entry level skiffs- base level fit and finish
> Mitzi Skiffs
> Skimmer
> Spyder
> Most large production boat companies (Sea Fox, Scout, etc)
> Chittum Skiffs- Due to general Douchbaggery





RedfishLane said:


> Get a Chittum snakebite 12 degree. I live here in new orleans and fish shell beach every week. I just got my full carbon snakebite chittum 6 weeks ago. Couldn't be more impressed with the skiff. I have owned almost all the top skiffs and this chittum kills them all hands down. We were running across lake borgne 2 weeks ago in 3' chop running 45 mph without feeling anything.


So you've owned almost all of these boats? that's awesome, Jeff Bezos


----------



## LowHydrogen

RedfishLane said:


> Get a Chittum snakebite 12 degree. I live here in new orleans and fish shell beach every week. I just got my full carbon snakebite chittum 6 weeks ago. Couldn't be more impressed with the skiff. I have owned almost all the top skiffs and this chittum kills them all hands down. We were running across lake borgne 2 weeks ago in 3' chop running 45 mph without feeling anything.


You misspelled *Contender*...


----------



## 321nole

LowHydrogen said:


> You misspelled *Contender*...


*Contender 39ST


----------



## EasternGlow

321nole said:


> *Contender 39ST


haha yup


----------



## topnative2

There is not a microskiff in existence that can take a 3' chop at 45mph.....


----------



## 321nole

topnative2 said:


> There is not a microskiff in existence that can take a 3' chop at 45mph.....


....or a flats boat....or bay boat....and arguably most center consoles under, say 35ft, aren't going to be particularly comfortable lol


----------



## LowHydrogen

topnative2 said:


> There is not a microskiff in existence that can take a 3' chop at 45mph.....


Pffft this was taken from my 1978 13' Lowsider. You can't see the boat because I was standing on the cooler to get a better shot of this guy trying to follow me.


----------



## Backcountry 16

topnative2 said:


> There is not a microskiff in existence that can take a 3' chop at 45mph.....


----------



## Backcountry 16

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 75038


Eats 3 foot chop like a canoe.


----------



## flyclimber

Backcountry 16 said:


> Eats 3 foot chop like a canoe.


I'm surprised it's even touching the water.


----------



## Chris Morejohn

Piranha Boatworks has built a few of these, it has 13 degrees of vee in her but floats in 9-10” of water.


----------



## topnative2

Chris Morejohn said:


> View attachment 75058
> View attachment 75056
> View attachment 75060
> Piranha Boatworks has built a few of these, it has 13 degrees of vee in her but floats in 9-10” of water.


Florida edition of a jersey speed skiff


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

321nole said:


> ....or a flats boat....or bay boat....and arguably most center consoles under, say 35ft, aren't going to be particularly comfortable lol


We had my buddy's new 25' Sea Hunt out in 3'+ this past Friday and I can damn sure tell you it was not a soft ride out and nor was it all that dry.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Finn Maccumhail said:


> We had my buddy's new 25' Sea Hunt out in 3'+ this past Friday and I can damn sure tell you it was not a soft ride out and nor was it all that dry.


Because innernet 3 footers are really one footers


----------



## fjmaverick

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Because innernet 3 footers are really one footers


That 25 gamefisher is a wet boat. I have been soaked on that boat many times.


----------



## 321nole

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Because innernet 3 footers are really one footers


3 feet, 1 foot, 3 inches...all the same really.


----------



## devrep

Backcountry 16 said:


> Eats 3 foot chop like a canoe.


it is a canoe.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

fjmaverick said:


> That 25 gamefisher is a wet boat. I have been soaked on that boat many times.


I don't know if it makes much difference but it's a Sea Hunt Ultra 255SE. He just brought it home Easter weekend and before this trip it was just sandbar days and on the lake. Going out were legit 3+ swells and I won't say they kicked up to 6 but I'm 6'3" and there were more than a few that I was seeing eye-to-eye with it felt like.

Plus, it was that really disorganized wind-chop with a short interval. Not the long, rolling swells. Both my buddy and the third dude with us got sick. I managed to not but it was touch & go for a while.


----------



## Backcountry 16

devrep said:


> it is a canoe.


Shhhh


----------



## topnative2

This is sounding like a size doesn't matter post...again


----------



## 321nole

topnative2 said:


> This is sounding like a size doesn't matter post...again


Right, because it’s obviously the motion of the ocean that dictates the quality of the ride.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

This thread took a turn for the incredible. Please continue!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I really prefer to run my skiff in 40mph winds, 8’ chop around 60 mph. I mean it has a 60hp zuke so it gets 1mph per hp. I’d also like to add that I don’t even get a drop of water on my sunglasses with a crosswind due to the most excellent spray rails.


----------



## topnative2

mtoddsolomon said:


> I really prefer to run my skiff in 40mph winds, 8’ chop around 60 mph. I mean it has a 60hp zuke so it gets 1mph per hp. I’d also like to add that I don’t even get a drop of water on my sunglasses with a crosswind due to the most excellent spray rails.


Explains "lip ripper" AKA..........get rid of the piercings


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mtoddsolomon said:


> I really prefer to run my skiff in 40mph winds, 8’ chop around 60 mph. I mean it has a 60hp zuke so it gets 1mph per hp. I’d also like to add that I don’t even get a drop of water on my sunglasses with a crosswind due to the most excellent spray rails.


But are they patented wavy rails?


----------



## anytide

the last 3' chop ive seen at 45mph was in a '23 seacraft and im still wet / still sore and lost my shades but its doable.


and 3' waves are not chop.


----------



## 321nole

anytide said:


> the last 3' chop ive seen at 45mph was in a '23 seacraft and im still wet / still sore and lost my shades but its doable.
> 
> 
> and 3' waves are not chop.


VERY big difference between 3' chop and 3' @ 10s period lol


----------



## SomaliPirate




----------



## Stevie

Crossed from Andros to Key Biscayne in a Chittum 12 degree with F70 yesterday. Grateful for the trip, Chittum’s fine skiff, and George Sawley’s skill in bringing me home safely. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx8vOB2nV27/?igshid=i82doithh67b

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx8vibZnnC8/?igshid=19mopfdt3vzfq


----------



## Guest

Stevie said:


> Crossed from Andros to Key Biscayne in a Chittum 12 degree with F70 yesterday. Grateful for the trip, Chittum’s fine skiff, and George Sawley’s skill in bringing me home safely.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx8vOB2nV27/?igshid=i82doithh67b
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx8vibZnnC8/?igshid=19mopfdt3vzfq


Nice! Now when is the spinal fusion surgery? That was some pretty snotty water!


----------



## Stevie

Boatbrains said:


> Nice! Now when is the spinal fusion surgery? That was some pretty snotty water!


Actually I’m fine today. Found the right posture with the back rest and did a lot of core crunches!


----------



## Matts

Stevie said:


> Actually I’m fine today. Found the right posture with the back rest and did a lot of core crunches!


Cool report! Looks a bit sporty indeed!
Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Matts

Stevie
What colors do you have on that Chittum?
Matt


----------



## Stevie

Matts said:


> Stevie
> What colors do you have on that Chittum?
> Matt


Lagoon Blue - hull, liner and console
Gray (forget the name) deck


----------



## Str8-Six

Stevie said:


> Crossed from Andros to Key Biscayne in a Chittum 12 degree with F70 yesterday. Grateful for the trip, Chittum’s fine skiff, and George Sawley’s skill in bringing me home safely.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx8vOB2nV27/?igshid=i82doithh67b
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx8vibZnnC8/?igshid=19mopfdt3vzfq


I hope you at least caught a Bonefish during that trip to make it worth it lol.


----------



## Stevie

Str8-Six said:


> I hope you at least caught a Bonefish during that trip to make it worth it lol.


George & Shane took the skiff to Andros in December. We have enjoyed a few trips since. Brought the skiff back now to fish in FL.









George got the biggest bonefish at 10 feet from the boat









Lane snappers for dinner









Campsite 









My Dad w/ our longtime friend & guide, Charlie Neymour in April









1st bone we caught poling out of the campsite 









Nice bone from April


----------



## Str8-Six

I’d say that’s worth it. Awesome job on some big bones.


----------



## Guest

Very nice @Stevie!


----------



## Boneheaded

Needless to say no body is going 45mph.


----------



## Stevie

Str8-Six said:


> I’d say that’s worth it. Awesome job on some big bones.


@Str8-Six Thanks... yes definitely was worth it. The skiff was a lot more comfortable for my dad to fish Andros. On a broader scale, buying the 12 degree race boat / demo (on a whim) led to a big life change for our family— will write a thread on that at some point. My main take away is enjoy life— it’s way too short...


----------



## Guest

Stevie said:


> @Str8-Six Thanks... yes definitely was worth it. The skiff was a lot more comfortable for my dad to fish Andros. On a broader scale, buying the 12 degree race boat / demo (on a whim) led to a big life change for our family— will write a thread on that at some point. My main take away is enjoy life— it’s way too short...


Amen!


----------



## Matts

Love the camping pics and huge bonefish! I haven’t done a skiff camping trip in a decade........you’ve motivated and inspired......
Matt


----------



## Stevie

Boneheaded said:


> Needless to say no body is going 45mph.


@Boneheaded - You are correct. We took our time crossing the Gulf Stream.

With the F70, the top speed I’ve seen is 42 mph in calm conditions. Looking at adding a jackplate and a couple other tweaks to gain some more top end. With my dad, we ran from Cargill Creek on the North Bight to th west side of Andros comfortably and quickly despite very nasty conditions.

I appreciate MS and all the nice comments on my post yesterday. 

After following this thread from the beginning, I have some observations:

Regarding @RedfishLane ‘s post:


RedfishLane said:


> Get a Chittum snakebite 12 degree. I live here in new orleans and fish shell beach every week. I just got my full carbon snakebite chittum 6 weeks ago. Couldn't be more impressed with the skiff. I have owned almost all the top skiffs and this chittum kills them all hands down. We were running across lake borgne 2 weeks ago in 3' chop running 45 mph without feeling anything.


I believe @RedfishLane has a 115 hp on his 12 degree. The only part of his post that’s an exaggeration IMO is the 3 foot chop. Also, @RedfishLane did not disparage/ put down anybody or any other skiff; NO HATE! 

The 12 degree Chittum runs extremely well with more power like the 115, because the consistently ride higher on the pad.....

Here is my report on a Snake Bight powered with a 115 hp, and a comparison to the lighter Mangrove:



Stevie said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Last week I fished with Capt. Don Gable (whom I recommend) in Key West. Don runs a 1/2 carbon SnakeBight 12 degree with a Yamaha SHO 115. That boat has a 32 gallon tank, which Don generally runs full to offset the weight of the 115 and the JP. We cruised at 40-43 mph on 4500 RPM-- the boat is extremely comfortable and smooth at this pace. Don kicked the speed up to 57 mph at one point; it felt very safe. What was amazing to see was that at about 51-52 mph, the boat began running fully on the pad, lifting off the water. Then, there was a bit of a surge to 57 mph. (Don tells me he's reached 59 mph). Don commented that he finds the 1/2 carbon Snake Bight 30% easier to pole than his previous 17 foot boat (a top 12 degree skiff) which also had a 115. As much as I liked the running aspects of the 115, I did not like the extra weight (compared to the Mangrove) for the limited time I tested it poling. ***To quantify that weight difference, its something like 440-540 pounds: 185 pounds for heavier OB and JP, 105 pounds for fuel, my guesstimate is 150-250 pounds extra (variance depends on carbon choices) in build weight (heavier build for 115 vs. the Mangrove build for Tohatsu 60).
> 
> Lastly, if you follow Chittum's IG feed, you would see that Dustin Huff is building a full carbon Mangrove 12 degree which he will run with a 60 Tohatsu as his guide boat. Dustin has guided Thane Morgan to win the Gold Cup. Last year Thane built a full carbon Snake Bight with the 200 HP Mercury XS, which reaches 70 mph. Dustin has guided from a Dolphin SS for the last 30 years... His choice of a full carbon Mangrove 12 degree with 60 Tohatsu says a lot...
> 
> Best,


----------



## Clubhunter

The best rough water skiff I ever owned was a TriStar 18. It was built after the the old Hoog hull. Don’t think they make them anymore but I have a friend that might be selling his. Poling draft was around 10-11”. 
Well laid out boat with tons of dry storage


----------



## Lee Singleton

I have a 16 dragonfly emerger. It has some dead rise too it making it draft 8-9 inches. I fished hopedale with it last December in some rough water, running 20-30 miles in 15-20 mph winds out the cannal into the gulf. The skiff rides great and pole amazing. I fish three grown men out of it all the time. I have a Yamaha f-70 on it and it will haul ass (40 mph+)


----------

